# Subdomain? wie  das genau?



## mthome (13. März 2004)

Hi ich habe mir eine Subdomain geholt: http://www.Pensionheide.de
aber jetzt wurde mir gesagt dass man nicht direkt auf eine Datei linken kann damit.

Aber wie geht das denn das ich wenn man auf die Subdomain http://www.Pensionheide.de geht 
das meine richtige Internetseite kommt. Ich verzweifel ,ich dachte ich kann damit direkt auf: http://www.geocities.com/broly007de/pension_heide/home.htm

Ich wäre echt froh übe Hilfe
Danke im vorraus


----------



## cy-one (13. März 2004)

erstens is das keine subdomain, sondern ne volle domain
und zweitens: haste nur ne domain, oder gehört die domain schon zu nem webspace...

in zweiterem fall würd ich den hoster fragen ob dir ne confixx-oberfläche zur verfügung steht. sofern der hoster es net ausgeschaltet hat, kannste über diese das ziel der domain ändern.


----------



## mthome (13. März 2004)

Ok, und wenn das ne volle <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=Domain&v=55">Domain</a> ist wie bringe ich sie dazu meine seite anzuzeigen..?

Ich kann eintragen wohin die <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=Domain&v=55">Domain</a> linken soll aber ich kann nicht auf eine datei direkt linken was mach ich nun?

ich verzweifel...
...................................
Ich glaube es hat sich jetzt erledigt .Vielleicht geht einer von euch mal auf die Domain http://www.pensionheide.de

und guckt ob es auch bei ihm funktioniert,Danke


----------



## cy-one (13. März 2004)

haste ne confixx-oberfläche?


----------

